
Luxe a Year Later - mbose
https://medium.com/@curtisylee/luxe-a-year-later-241fbfed67c7#.pzqs8troc
======
packetized
The number of times I've felt threatened by a Luxe driver behind the wheel in
SF is unacceptable. I've seen them do burnouts in customer cars, drive
aggressively through parking decks (including the one that I pay $275/month
for a privilege of parking a car in), and generally be poor members of the
community. Not to mention packs of them on scooters on sidewalks.

~~~
angersock
That's the dirty secret with these on-demand service apps: _they 're not
members of the community_. Why should they care? Are they getting paid better?
Are they living in those nice places with those nice cars?

~~~
packetized
Oh, I'm well aware of that. It's a fictitious narrative that's spun, for sure.

I'm honestly more interested that no one from Luxe came in here to defend them
against my comment, given that the OP has precisely two submissions to their
username - both of which are this exact same article.

Nothing that Luxe is doing is actually contributing to the cities in which
they operate. Quite the contrary, they're facilitating the use of singular
private transit where there generally isn't a compelling use case without
their service. I'd be happy to see them vanish.

------
pbreit
Does anyone know what the real unit economics look like for this business? My
guess is mediocre.

------
__Joker
You hope, one of the areas where technology really solves the problem, through
the self driving cars. But there is still some time for that as it seems.

------
jonnaro
Shaping the future of cities? oh my

